# System Recovery



## BlueCircleTech (Apr 7, 2011)

I want to delete all the files in my system and I can't acess on to the computer because of a virus. I have Windows 7 PC but I want to use its file recovery thingy so it can delete all the files in my laptop, DELL XPS. I also want to put a partition onto the boot up screen so if this happens again, I can easyly click the partition and it succesfully recovers my laptop. Any ideas?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

do you have a recovery partition now ?
do you have any recovery CDs at all?

http://support.euro.dell.com/suppor.../kcs/document?&docid=DSN_353562&isLegacy=true


----------



## BlueCircleTech (Apr 7, 2011)

No I don't!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if the driver does not have a recovery partition or you have recovery CDs then 


> but I want to use its file recovery thingy so it can delete all the files in my laptop,


 you wil need to order the recovery CDs from dell
this is for US based and i see you are in new york
http://support.dell.com/support/top...llcare/en/backupcd_form?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs


----------



## BlueCircleTech (Apr 7, 2011)

I can't order! I'm a minor. Is their another way to do this? Like creating one?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

not without a recovery partition and a PC thats working 
can you find an adult/parent who can 
OR
you can use a copy of the software if its the same as the CoA lable on the PC - and then make sure to use the KEY on that label as well
http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/howtotell/Hardware.aspx#PCPurchase

or we can move to the virus section and see if they can remove the virus and get the pc working again - busy forum, so may take 24- 48 before you get a response

have a read here
http://forums.techguy.org/virus-other-malware-removal/943214-everyone-must-read-before-posting.html
and post the logs


----------



## BlueCircleTech (Apr 7, 2011)

I know what your talking about but I just want to do this without buying or ordering? Like creating a recovery disk for the laptop. I heard of those. And one thing... I cannot go inside the computer because the virus blocks me from entering windows screen.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

not a lot more I can suggest 


> I just want to do this without buying or ordering?


which eliminates the recovery CDs


> . I cannot go inside the computer because the virus blocks me from entering windows screen.


which means you cannot create the CDs , assuming that facility was even on the PC

all thats left is 


> you can use a copy of the software if its the same as the CoA lable on the PC


 if you know anyone with the exact same copy 
OR

you dont use windows at all and use linux - like UBUNTU etc

it will also test the PC - and you could get the data off by using the VIRTUAL CD - and if you like it you could overwrite windows and use this instead

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* UBUNTU Virtual CD *
It may be possible to boot from another Operating System
This will at least test the Hardware and also see if you can see the Harddrive and possibly get data off.

If you have another PC with a cdwriter and spare CD
goto http://www.ubuntu.com/ and download the ISO http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download

YOu can also run from a USB device now - if the Machine supports booting off a USB Stick
http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download

full details are here (Note this is for version 9 - so the start up options are slightly different )
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...backup-files-from-your-dead-windows-computer/

click on the image "download ubuntu"
Select a location
then begin download
Save the file onto your PC - remember where you saved it - so you can find it again to create the image bootable CD.

You do *NOT* copy the ISO file onto a CD - you have to use the ISO to create a bootable CD
The CD creator software you have on the PC may have an option to create an image from an ISO 
*If not* - use this free program http://www.imgburn.com/

When the UBUNTU CD boots - you will see a screen - with Language on the left panel and two option images labelled

== > Try ubuntu
== > Install ubuntu

You can try Ubuntu without making any changes to your computer, directly from this CD

Use *OPTION 1 "Try ubunto without any change to your computer"*  *ONLY* this option this will run from the CD and not install onto your harddrive - *be careful*, if you do install onto the PC - you will wipe the data and software OFF your hard drive.., so repeat only use option 1 

Now you should see a UBUNTU desktop
This at least proves the main parts of the PC are working

You may see your Harddrive on the desktop - if not have in look in the places on the tool bar at the top of the screen.

If you can see your harddrive - see if you can find the your datafiles - 
XP look in "documents and settings" under the user name you had on the PC 
Vista/Windows 7 look in "user" under the user name you had on the PC

Now if you have a USB flash drive or external harddrive - you should be able to copy your data from the harddrive onto the USB device

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## BlueCircleTech (Apr 7, 2011)

I can't seem to get the ISO image into my CD-ROM. I downloaded the file and opened it. When I clicked onto Burn, it says insert a rewritable cd. I mean the CD I have has been Burned and the files inside the CD are gone. So why is this happening?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I mean the CD I have has been Burned and the files inside the CD are gone. So why is this happening?


 you need to use a fresh CD that can be written to CD-RW or CD-R
and try using the http://www.imgburn.com/ software - You do NOT copy the ISO file onto a CD - you have to use the ISO to create a bootable CD


----------



## BlueCircleTech (Apr 7, 2011)

Image Burn is very confusing. I do'nt how to burn the ISO image into the blank CD-R? and do you know about creating a recovery USB disk.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Select the option "Write image file to disk".


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> do you know about creating a recovery USB disk.


where are you going to create the USB drive from what PC ?
same reply as creating CDs you need a working PC - you also need a PC that supports booting from a USB drive 
the link in ubuntu above shows you how to create the USB from an ISO


----------



## BlueCircleTech (Apr 7, 2011)

Where can I find that? Link please?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> YOu can also run from a USB device now - if the Machine supports booting off a USB Stick
> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download


----------



## BlueCircleTech (Apr 7, 2011)

DoubleHelix said:


> Select the option "Write image file to disk".


What to do next?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Follow etaf's instructions in Post #8.


----------

